# Which of these pretty ladies is your favorite?



## JHG (Dec 5, 2021)

Among these seven female elite trainers(one per region), pick one who looks the prettiest in a ballerina outfit. If she doesn’t have ballet fan art, I’ll just describe one I think fits her.
Elesa, the Shining Beauty:





Erika, the Nature Loving Princess:





Jasmine, Olivine’s beauty:





Candice, Sinnoh’s Ice princess would wear a glittery light blue leotard, skirt, and pointe shoes, a glittery silver tiara, and short socks(no tights.)
Roxanne, the Rock Loving Honors student would wear something like her ORAS outfit but with dark grey pointe shoes replacing her regular shoes.
Olivia, Akala Island’s single Kahuna would wear something like her regular outfit but without most of the jewelry, a multicolor tiara, pink pointe shoes, and a magenta skirt.
Korrina, the Evolution fighter would wear something like her regular Gym Leader outfit but with pink pointe shoes, no helmet, and no gloves.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 6, 2021)

hm, it doesn't seem like there's an option on the poll for wulfric...


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 6, 2021)

Olivia hands down


----------



## JHG (Dec 6, 2021)

kyeugh said:


> hm, it doesn't seem like there's an option on the poll for wulfric...


You like him that much?


----------



## Zoroark (Dec 18, 2021)

kyeugh said:


> hm, it doesn't seem like there's an option on the poll for wulfric...


While Wulfric would look very pretty as a Ballerina, the OP specified female Elite trainers, and also only one from each region.  Perhaps if you drew, or described, the Ballerina style Wulfric would choose to pirouette into a pokemon battle with, the OP might relent and add him into the roster?


----------



## JHG (Jan 2, 2022)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Olivia hands down


How is she still single…


----------

